# New hatchling received today!



## i0r (Mar 10, 2009)

Just got me a 17 day old hatchling! Thought to get Juancha some company and a friend just got a bunch of hatchlings so i asked him for one 

I think it's a girl, and I'm sure that Bobby with his sixth sense can confirm that.

Been busy all day building it's enclosure, so I don't have too many pics yet....nor have i named her/him. But i'll get more pics for you tomorrow. By then the enclosure will be habitable and she'll enjoy it more.

The enclosure i made is 2.5 x 1.8ft, and i'll only house her there until she's big enough to live in the big mansion with Juancha. Then i'll re use this enclosure for geckos 

Hope you like


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 10, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Markie (Mar 10, 2009)

Cute!!!!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 10, 2009)

Gotta love the green heads while they last, grats!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 10, 2009)

sweet looking tegu!


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 10, 2009)

Too cool bro, and I can sex them pretty good, but not that good lol.

Did it come from Roberto F.?


----------



## i0r (Mar 12, 2009)

Glad that you like her/him. I named it Junior....easier that way weather it turns out to be a male or female.

It's not from Roberto F.....dunno who he is either 
A friend of mine got a hold of these, but they could come from anywhere really.

What's intriguing me is the size of it. She's some what 20 days old now and still very tiny.......and the loreal scales scares me a bit....erm :roll: 
I've never seen a Colombian tegu around here. Not for sale or anywhere else.....and I doubt this is one. 

I'll post some pics and hope you guys can help me rule that out. And i mean.....why here where it's full of Tup Merianae would someone breed colombians?? I'm pretty certain that it's an Argentine...Just need the confirmation 

Ohh....and i'll post some pics on her new enclosure as well.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow :shock: he is a little guy.
Im 95% sure its not columbian.
I like the colors though  looks like it might have alot of white


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats on your new hatchling.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Mar 12, 2009)

haha how cute! so tiny. Congrats! Is this your first tegu?


----------



## All_American (Mar 12, 2009)

What a great idea with the ceramic pot for a heat lamp shield. It holds heat and despences it too.


----------



## i0r (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Crimson for your support....hehe. I know Bobby posted some pics of a 1 loreal scaled baby of his. So i don't think thats hard evidence of it being a colombian.

Rehab Ralphy: No it's my 2nd one. Sig updated 
Here's a vid of my first....with it's history.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idAlq1M8khE" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idAlq1M8khE</a><!-- m -->

All American: I used to use ceramic pots when i had Leopard Geckos. I just thought it to be a lot safer than a heatlamp with metal protector. Since metal gets a lot hotter. That way i can also use a lower wattage bulb and get the lamp closer without too much risk of him burning himself.

Thanks all for your replies..... Now let's hope Junior starts to grow fast!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Mar 12, 2009)

What kind of bulb is in that little ceramic pot? You don't worry about him/her lifting up into it?


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 12, 2009)

It is 110% pure Argentine, Colombians do not have green heads.  

And Roberto F. is Roberto Fracchia, he is the largest breeder of tegus in Argentina. Here is his contact email <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> , tell him you know Varnyard if you contact him.

Also watch those large stones in your enclosure, if he digs under them they could cave in and crush him.


----------



## i0r (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubba: It was a 40w regular bulb. changed it for a 40w spot bulb though(UVB/UVA tube not visible in image). And no...it's impossible for him to get up there. At least for now. Will pull it up as he grows 

Bobby: I found an interesting news article about Roberto F. Don't know if you already know this, but he first started to breed tegus with the intention of selling their skins!!! And believe it or not....thanks to the Germans interest of buying the tegus with the intentions of sell them as pets in Europe he restructured his business.

And let me tell you this. I'm glad you mentioned him. Because since i rescued Juancha ii've felt a great passion and compassion for these animals. And i'm actually considering starting to breed myself. Not for commercial purposes, but to release and re populate. So....since nothing is easy here in Argentina....much less get the actual permit to start breeding a protected specie.....he might be able to help me pull some strings. So i'll keep him in mind. Thanks for giving me his e-mail address.

Btw....those flat rocks cant be moved by him yet and are not on top of any substrate 
Will take them out once he grows some muscles though.


----------



## ZGMF-x42s (Mar 24, 2009)

cute baby ,,,


----------



## Beasty (Mar 25, 2009)

Cute little one indeed.
Good luck with breeding!


----------

